# Problème Imac G5 isight 20 pouces 2.1 Ghz



## os79 (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir j'ai dépoussierer mon imac et depuis il me fait ça http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0E_SRZiO4M, sauf que le mien se coupe au bout de 30 ou 40 secondes, d'après d'où vous viens le problème? Je n'ai pas de son et pas d'affichage, merci pour votre aide
ps: je précise que le ventilateur se trouvant au dos de l'imac faisait un bruit infernal, alors je ne sais pas si c'est normal. UN problème de sonde c'est possible?


----------



## Onmac (16 Janvier 2011)

Salut ! 

Fais un RESET PRAM/NVRAM (&#63743;+alt+P+R au démarrage).

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR Tu trouveras des infos sur apple.fr


----------

